# Bikepark Winterberg Saison 2022



## Frell (20. April 2022)

Nachdem die letzten Wochen noch viel hergerichtet und einiges an Baumstämmen mit Helikoptern rausgeflogen wurde, wird der Bikepark jetzt am Samstag den 23. April 2022 eröffnet.


> Season Opening 2022        Am 23. April starten wir endlich wieder in die Bikesaison! Vorraussichtlich wird ein Großteil der Strecken für euch befahrbar sein - weitere Infos dazu folgen Ende der Woche. Bis zur Eröffnung ist das Befahren der Strecken und das Betreten des Geländes aus Sicherheitsgründen strengstens verboten!
> 
> Wir empfehlen euch auch in diesem Jahr wieder eure Tickets vorab online zu buchen, um Wartezeiten an den Kassen zu umgehen - alternativ können Tickets ab dieser Saison auch vor Ort erworben werden. Online-Ticketverkauf (23.-26. April) und Online-Verleih (ganze Saison) sind ab sofort verfügbar!
> 
> Bitte beachtet, dass der Bikepark am 27. April aufgrund von terminierten Umbauarbeiten noch einmal für einen Tag geschlossen werden muss.



Coronabeschränkungen gibt es keine mehr, es werden aber Masken empfohlen. Aktuell ist es in Winterberg ziemlich trocken und wenn es schaffen die Strecken vorher wieder herzurichten, sollten gute Bedingungen am Eröffnungswochenende sein. Der Trailpark ist bis 1. Mai übrigens noch geschlossen und aktuell auch schlecht befahrbar, da viele Bäume von den Silvesterstürmen noch quer liegen.

Ich werde in dem Thread hier immer mal wieder Updates zum aktuellen Zustand schreiben, da ich in Winterberg lebe und deswegen öfter auf der Kappe, Bremberg & Co unterwegs bin.


----------



## Dennis77 (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich kapere mal hier den Thread für meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand bitte einen Tipp geben, wie morgen die Wetter-Situation in Winterberg ist/sein könnte?
Hats da heute schon richtig geschüttet (wie Ortsweise im Ruhrgebiet/Kölner-Raum)?

Würde gerne morgen von 10-15 Uhr in den Bikepark und würde da gerne mal ohne Matsch/Unwetter fahren. wetter.com meldet bis 14 Uhr keine großen Regenschauer

Grüße/Danke
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc_Bo (23. Mai 2022)

Perfekt, dazu kommt von mir auch immer der aktuelle Status im Trailforks


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2022)

Würdet ihr mit einem Bikepark-Neuling eher nach Winterberg oder eher nach Willingen fahren? Also normal MTB kann er, war nur noch nie in einem Bikepark und ist nicht so der Gravity-geübte.


----------



## below (24. Mai 2022)

Ist beides ok. Winterberg hat seit letztem Jahr noch zwei einfache Flowtrails dazu bekommen. Mit der Sram Flow Country und den beiden neuen Strecken hast du dann 3 sehr einsteigerfreundliche Strecken.

In Willingen ist der Anteil Familien, die man auf den Trails sieht, gefühlt deutlich höher. Dazu hast du noch die Trennung Flow-Trails, Freeride & Enduro auf der einen Seite, Downhill auf der anderen. Die K1 Hütte finde ich für ne Mittagspause super, das Restaurant oben in Winterberg gefällt mir nicht so.

Als unser Sohn noch kleiner war habe ich mich in Willingen auf jeden Fall deutlich wohler gefühlt. Es kam wirklich sehr selten vor, dass einem jemand fast im Nacken sitzt bei der Abfahrt, weil der Junior nicht so schnell unterwegs ist. Das passierte in Winterberg doch häufiger.

Zudem waren die Anstehzeiten in Winterberg meist höher. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, von den Strecken gibt es sich nicht viel, vom "Klima" her würde ich mit dem Anfänger aber vermutlich nach Willingen fahren.

Die Kids wollen mittlerweile (leider) eher nach Winterberg (ist cooler)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2022)

Danke!


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Mai 2022)

Frell schrieb:


> Baumstämmen mit Helikoptern rausgeflogen


Das ist ja mal was ganz anderes.

Leider wurde die Tage einer mit dem Heli ausgeflogen der sich jetzt dauerhaft Winterberg von oben angucken kann.
Wie auch immer er es geschaft hat sich in den Graben zu legen.


Dennis77 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich kapere mal hier den Thread für meine Frage:
> Kann mir jemand bitte einen Tipp geben, wie morgen die Wetter-Situation in Winterberg ist/sein könnte?
> Hats da heute schon richtig geschüttet (wie Ortsweise im Ruhrgebiet/Kölner-Raum)?
> 
> ...


Das Wetter kann dir auch jedes Händy mit entsprechender App zeigen . . .


----------



## Dennis77 (24. Mai 2022)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Das Wetter kann dir auch jedes Händy mit entsprechender App zeigen . . .


Dort werden nur keine bestehenden Bodenverhältnisse oder Ähnliches angezeigt. Deswegen, grad bei längerer Anreise, wären "Vor-Ort" Informationen sehr wertvoll.


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Mai 2022)

Winterberg hab ich so kennen gelernt das, wenn es morgens Regnet ist nachmittags der Boden wieder gut.

Kommt aber auch auf die Regenmenge an . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Mai 2022)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> "Vor-Ort" Informationen sehr wertvoll


vor gefühlten 25 Jahren (heiße Inlineskates Zeit) hatte ich einfach mal irgendjemanden in den Ort (Wo wir hinwollten) angerufen und gefragt ob es Regnet oder trocken ist. War ein nettes Gespräch und ja, es war trocken, während es bei uns geregnet hat.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (25. Mai 2022)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mit einem Bikepark-Neuling eher nach Winterberg oder eher nach Willingen fahren? Also normal MTB kann er, war nur noch nie in einem Bikepark und ist nicht so der Gravity-geübte.


Willingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kek1234 (25. Mai 2022)

Bikepark Winterberg: Radfahrer stirbt nach Sturz in Graben - wp.de
					

Im bekannten Bikepark in Winterberg ist es am Sonntagnachmittag zu einem tragischen Unfall gekommen. Offenbar verfehlte ein Biker eine Rampe.




					www.wp.de


----------



## LarsLangfinger (25. Mai 2022)

Könnte das die North Shore gewesen sein? Sonst fällt mir nix mit 1,30m höhe und nen Graben dazwischen ein. Tragisch ist es allemal.


----------



## thissnow (25. Mai 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Könnte das die North Shore gewesen sein?


Das war auf der Downhill hinter dem IXS Holztable bei dem kleinen Gap da zum Übergang in den Wald.


----------



## PhatBiker (25. Mai 2022)

Dachte auch erst an den Graben in der Northshore Line.
Auf der Dh? Gibt es ein Foto von der Stelle? Weil, klingt komisch, kenne nix dergleichen in der DH


----------



## thissnow (25. Mai 2022)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Dachte auch erst an den Graben in der Northshore Line.
> Auf der Dh? Gibt es ein Foto von der Stelle? Weil, klingt komisch, kenne nix dergleichen in der DH






 (verlinkte Minute)
Jedenfalls war genau dort abgeschirmt, Freeride+DH in diesem Teil gesperrt sowie zwei KH ein Notarzt und dann eben auch der Heli direkt auf der Wiese.
Da paar Minuten nach Abflug auch direkt die Polizei dort Stand dachte ich mir schon nix gutes ^^.
Aber mehr weiß ich nicht und wäre alles nur unnötig geraten


----------



## PhatBiker (25. Mai 2022)

Achda, kenne ich, die stelle sieht doch eher harmlos aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (25. Mai 2022)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Achda, kenne ich, die stelle sieht doch eher harmlos aus.


wenn man vorbei fährt oder sauber drüber springt ja.


----------



## PhatBiker (25. Mai 2022)

Im Prinzip können auch schwere Unfälle an, mit oder wegen Bordsteinkanten passieren.


----------



## Apnea (28. Mai 2022)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mit einem Bikepark-Neuling eher nach Winterberg oder eher nach Willingen fahren? Also normal MTB kann er, war nur noch nie in einem Bikepark und ist nicht so der Gravity-geübte.



Ich war letztes Jahr dreimal in Brilon im Trailground. Das waren meine ersten „richtigen“ Trails.
Dann hab ich im September einen Anfängerkurs in Winterberg gemacht. Ich wage rückblickend zu behaupten, dass der größte Vorteil an dem Kurs war, sich nicht alleine zurechtfinden zu müssen, was Liftbetrieb etc. angeht.
Wenn Ihr den Neuling langsam ans Park fahren gewöhnt, würde ich mit ihm ohne Bedenken nach Winterberg fahren. Kyrhill, Flowcountry, Schneewittchen und Fairy Trail haben mir richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (11. Juni 2022)

Hi! Wie ist denn der Zustand der Strecken aktuell in Winterberg? Habe da Schauergschichten gehört, dass es nach dem großen Event jetzt total mies sein soll und alle Strecken in schlechtem Zustand.....ist da was dran?


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Juni 2022)

Fand es Donnerstag voll in Ordnung, schon schlimmer erlebt. Teilweise waren auch Streckenabschnittewegen wegen Arbeiten gesperrt.


----------



## sepp0 (12. Juni 2022)

Hi
Wie findet ihr das neue Stück der DH im Vergleich zu vorher?


----------



## visualex (13. Juni 2022)

Zwei schwere Unfälle im Bikepark Winterberg
					

Die zwei Unfälle mit Schwerverletzten vom Wochenende reihen sich in mehrere heftige, teils tödliche Vorfälle in dem Bikepark ein.




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juni 2022)

Fenster putzen ist auch gefährlich . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (22. Juni 2022)

+2 die mit ein Heli rausgeflogen wurden und es waren keine 


Frell schrieb:


> Baumstämmen mit Helikoptern rausgeflogen


----------



## emtezet13 (1. Juli 2022)

Aktuell wird eine Freestyle Area auf der Seite der großen Parkplätze gebaut.






Ganz links (nicht im Bild zu sehen) soll auch noch etwas folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (7. Juli 2022)

Eine Frage: Frisst der Sessellift in Willingen auch Mudguards wie der in Winterberg?


----------



## Dennis77 (7. Juli 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Frisst der Sessellift in Willingen auch Mudguards wie der in Winterberg?


Die wabbeligen Plastik-Mudguards mit Kabelbindern waren bei mir unproblematisch bisher. 
Allerdings hat der Lift in Willingen meinen Fox Schutzblech an der Fox 36 Factory gekillt  ist an den Entlüftugsöffnungen beidseitig rausgebrochen 

Also den hier:




Suche da grad eine Alternative, hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Juli 2022)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Die wabbeligen Plastik-Mudguards mit Kabelbindern waren bei mir unproblematisch bisher.
> Allerdings hat der Lift in Willingen meinen Fox Schutzblech an der Fox 36 Factory gekillt  ist an den Entlüftugsöffnungen beidseitig rausgebrochen
> 
> Also den hier:
> ...


Willkommen im Club, ist mir auch schon passiert. Sei froh, wenn es dir nicht auch gleich noch die Entlüftungsventile (an denen der verschraubt ist) abreißt.... war ein teurer Spaß.


----------



## uxmax (19. August 2022)

RRP Proguard.. keine Problme in Winterberg und sowieso nicht in Willingen.
Habe mir vorher alle anderen Mud Guard dort wie FOX usw geschrottet.

RRP Proguard Mini für die Fox 40  und der Fox 38. Passt  perfekt.
Wenn die Schrauben sich langsam lösen, gibt es ein netten Soundeffekt, den
man schnell anpassen kann^^


----------



## firstspaceape (2. Oktober 2022)

Waren vorgestern in Winterberg, super Wetter gehabt. Hat Spaß gemacht aber der Zustand der Strecken ist nicht mehr wirklich gut. Ohne Ende Bremswellen, Löcher etc… die Hände schmerzen noch leicht, Willingen vor 3 Wochen war deutlich besser in Schuss.
Würde am Ende der Saison nicht nochmal dort hin fahren….


----------

